# Drop-in amplifier replacements



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My understanding is, there's an amp in the boot on the left side that powers the speakers for all TTs, if you have BOSE, the then amp is a BOSE amp, otherwise it's a generic Audi amp. [smiley=book2.gif]

I don't have BOSE - how easy is it to swap that amp out for something else? Is it a case of jamming in another amp (secured with gaffer tape? :roll: ) and plugging in some standard speaker connectors?

Or am I looking at some convoluted process of rewiring all the speakers or something? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Has anybody done this and could help me out in getting started?

I assume most after-market amps are just amps, they don't have any form of equalisers - which would require a new head unit to achieve?

Thanks guys.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"there's an amp in the boot on the left side that powers the speakers for all TTs, if you have BOSE, the then amp is a BOSE amp, otherwise it's a generic Audi amp". Correct up to a point. Some low spec Mk2s had no amp in the boot, with a reduced number of speakers being driven by the headunit directly. Such cars are rare in the UK and are all 1.8s I believe. The non-Bose boot amp is not a "generic Audi amp". It is a Mk2 TT specific amp.

Replacing a TT boot amp with an aftermarket one is not "Drop-n". It would involve cutting the factory loom and making connections to it. Doing that would IMO reduce the sale value of the car. The non-Bose boot amp is IMO not too bad at all. If you are looking for a sound improvement, it's better tobe looking at the replacement of the headunit.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

What he says.

And indeed Audi amps do have a form of equaliser built in so adjustments can be made for engine and upholstery type. And obviously coupe vs. roadster.

Drop in replacement: perhaps this comes close:

http://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/audi ... /spc-400tt


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just looked at the very detailed install instructions for the Alpine unit. It is not "drop in" as the kit includes a replacement harness to go between the factory HU and the Alpine amp. Installation appears to be quite straight forward for anyone that has experience. Quite a lot of panel removal is required.

The market for the Mk2 TT specific Alpine kit must be quite small and I can't see how the development and manufacturing costs can be justified. I haven't looked to see how much Alpine are asking for the kit however!

Has anyone on here actually fitted one?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Page 14 of the installation manual seems to indicate that the amplifier is connected to the standard wiring harness, if the car is equipped with the Concert, Symphony or RNS head unit. Only the Chorus head unit setup didn't came with an amp in the back. So for that one the wiring in the car has to be adopted to a) bring the signal to the amp in the back, b) bring the amplified signal to all speakers.

I could be wrong though... but this is my understanding.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

My car originally had a Concert HU with an amp in the back. Most UK spec cars have an amp in the back regardless of what HU was fitted. Some low spec UK cars, only some1.8s I believe, don't have an amp in the back.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The Chorus setup was indeed the only one where Audi just fitted the front speakers and fed them straight from the head unit. I guess most of us went for more than that, opting for at least the Concert HU that also plays MP3.


----------

